# Fischboilies ohne Flavour



## Ichamel (23. April 2016)

Ich suche eine natürlichen Boilie ohne künstliche Flavours.
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl.
Hab mir ne Liste erstellt und wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ihr da Favoriten habt? Erfahrungswerte? Empfehlungen?
Kennt ihr noch einen guten Fischboilie den ich nicht auf der Liste hab?
*
Fish 31 von Masterbaits:*
http://www.masterbaits.de/boilies/23-fish-31-boilie.html#/gre-20_mm/gewicht-5_kg
Konserviert     5,23€ / Kg bei 5Kg

*Penny von Cockbaits:*
http://www.cockbaits.com/Penny-Fishboilies-20mm-5-Kg-Beutel-fertig-eingesalzen
Gesalzen        5.90€ / Kg bei 5Kg
http://www.cockbaits.com/Penny-Fishboilies-konserviert-20mm-4-Kg-Beutel
Konserviert    6.95€ / Kg bei 4Kg

*LB Fischboilie von Safety Back:*
http://www.safety-back.de/index.php/onlineshop/product/view/3/220
Konserviert    6.60€/Kg bei 5Kg
Gesalzen        6,50€/Kg bei 5Kg

*KRILL-LIVER von Common Baits:*
http://www.common-baits.com/BOILIES...5kg-mit-Robin-Red-und-Krillkonzent::1775.html
Konserviert    7.50€ / Kg bei 5Kg

*Rubby Dubby von Quantum:
*Quantum Radical Boilies 7.99€ / Kg


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

http://www.northernbaits.dk/shop/frontpage.html

Um noch einen in die Runde zu werfen.


----------



## Snoopy (23. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Die Penny's von Cockbaits sind absolut empfehlenswert!
Hab mir diese Woche erst wieder 20kg für meine anstehende Sessions besorgt!

Auch die Penny Spice haben einen sehr angenehmen und intensiven Fisch und Gewürz Geruch.

Mit den Penny's machst du auf jeden Fall nix falsch!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

http://mm-baits.de/shop3/product_info.php?info=p12_fish-n-yeast-boilies.html
Mit dem Boilie habe ich in den letzten Jahren sehr gut gefangen. Jürgen Meyer stellt schon seit vielen Jahren Boilies in sehr guter Qualität her und über M+M Baits habe ich noch nie Negatives gehört.


----------



## Ichamel (24. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> http://mm-baits.de/shop3/product_info.php?info=p12_fish-n-yeast-boilies.html
> Mit dem Boilie habe ich in den letzten Jahren sehr gut gefangen. Jürgen Meyer stellt schon seit vielen Jahren Boilies in sehr guter Qualität her und über M+M Baits habe ich noch nie Negatives gehört.


Interessantes Konzept. Ein recht einfacher Boilie wo man Zutaten zubuchen kann.
Ist der denn auch als "Rohling" gut oder kaufst du ihn mit Zusätzen?


----------



## Ichamel (24. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.northernbaits.dk/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> Um noch einen in die Runde zu werfen.


Auch interessant, du meinst die Starfisch von denen. Gibt´s aber nur als Freezers, da fehlt mir der Tiefkühplatz...


----------



## punkarpfen (24. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Der Fish and Yeast fängt sowohl als einfache Version, als aich "verfeinert". Ich habe ihn meist verfeinert gefischt. Am besten lässt du dich da von Jürgen beraten. ;-)


----------



## jkc (24. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Auch interessant, du meinst die Starfisch von denen. Gibt´s aber nur als Freezers, da fehlt mir der Tiefkühplatz...



Hi, Du kannst auch selber einsalzen...

Penny Fish ist ein fängiger Köder, jedoch ist der Preis wohl erneut angezogen und ich weiß nicht ob ich da noch mit ziehe.

Wollte diese hier dieses Jahr testen:
http://www.king-baits.de/Kings-Brownie

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Moin,
Kann dir ebenfalls m+m baits empfehlen. Fische mit dem Fish yeast ohne alles... Konnte bei uns am Fluss ein paar Karpfen darauf erwischen. Nach langen probieren mit anderen Herstellern haben die boilies mein Vertrauen


----------



## Ichamel (28. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Danke für die Anregungen.
Die Fish'n Yeast Boilies von M+M Baits sind mir mit einer Mindestbestellmenge von 10Kg zum testen zu viel.

Denke ich versuche es erst mal mit den Pennys. Klingen ja gut und günstig. Dazu gibt´s sogar noch passendes Popup Flavour.

Eine Frage noch. 
Ich hatte bissher immer nur konservierte.
Wenn man die gesalzenen nimmt, sind die dann ja Steinhart. 
Werden die im Wasser wieder weich? Geben die noch Geruch ab im Wasser?


----------



## jkc (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Hi, die gesalzenen von Cockbaist sind keines wegs steinhart. Ich lasse die bei offener Tüte in der Regel sogar noch nachtrocknen, aber selbst nach einem halben Jahr oder Länger sind die nach 1, 2 Stunden im Wasser äußerlich schon wieder weich. Im Kern dauerts etwas, aber das ist auch förderlich für die Haltbarkeit am Haar.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gismor321 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Hole dir lieber Rubby dubby das sind top Köder (ich würde ehr bloody checken nehmen). Glaub mir du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ist auch ein top schleienköder und 16mm version


----------



## YdeeS (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregungen.
> Die Fish'n Yeast Boilies von M+M Baits sind mir mit einer Mindestbestellmenge von 10Kg zum testen zu viel.
> 
> Denke ich versuche es erst mal mit den Pennys. Klingen ja gut und günstig. Dazu gibt´s sogar noch passendes Popup Flavour.
> ...



Servus,selbst mit 10 Kilo Boilies kann man sich kein Urteil über einen Boilie machen! Keine Ahnung wie ihr euch das immer mit euren 1-2 Kilo Tests vorstellt, aber Rückschlüsse auf die Fängigkeit kann man dadurch nicht machen. Bei mir muss ein Boilie über Monate an unterschiedlichen Gewässern getestet werden, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube.


----------



## jkc (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

:q                                                          |good:


----------



## Ichamel (29. April 2016)

Ja, ich weis genau was du meinst. 
Aaaaber:
1. An meinen Hausgewässern sind die Fressruten klar und ich brauch pro Nacht kaum mehr als 50-100 Boilies auf dem Partikelmix um zu fangen. Mit 5 Kg Pennys komme ich da recht weit!
2. Wenn man einen vielfach bewährten Boilie kauft (die Idee hinter meinem Post) und der fängt in den ersten Nächten auch noch, ist das durchaus ein Argument DANN mehr zu bestellen.
3. Fische ich immer nen Referenzköder auf der anderen Rute bei neuen Ködern und merke so auch schnell wenn der neue total floppt.

Hab gerade erst einen Süßen Boilie 6:1 floppen gesehen. Da ist das Vertrauen dann halt weg. Vorallem wenn beide Köder auf einem Platz liegen! Dazu muss ich nicht unbeding 10 Kg abkippen.
1-2kg ist aber auch quatsch. Da hast du recht!

Mag an anderen Gewässern anderst sein...


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Mag an anderen Gewässern anderst sein...



Bei uns. Wir haben scheinbar einen sehr süßen Karpfenstamm. Da muss einfach was fruchtiges, süßes dran, oder wenigstens dabei sein. Oder so etwas sonderbares, wie "Bubblegum" in türkis. Widerlich, aber sie mögen das. Genauso wie Banana-Krill, Pineapple-Squid, oder ganz klassisch Erdbeere mit einem kleinen weißen PopUp dazu. Auf die sonst so erfolgreichen Fischmehlmurmeln gehen vor allem Brassen und mittlerweile auch die Waller. 

Am Fluss dagegen geht nur fischig, am besten so stinkig, wie es nur irgendwie geht.


----------



## Ichamel (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Was fischt ihr eigentlich für Popups mit der Fischmehlkugeln? Fischig geflavoute? Oder auch ganz andere Geschmäcker? Oder Schneemänner mit neutralen poppern und den Futterboilie drunter?


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Bei PopUps ist mir das Flavour egal. Die müssen gut schwimmen und eine möglichst grelle Farbe haben, auffallen um jeden Preis. Am liebsten weiß und neutral. Hingucker eben.


----------



## Ichamel (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Da ich vornehmlich nachts angle, ist der Focus auf "hungucker" nicht so sinnvoll... Nachts muss eher das Näschen ran.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Grad nachts finde ich den Hingucker wichtig. So 100% lichtlos ist es auch in Neumondnächten nicht. Und der Hookbait, inklusive PopUp liegt, jedenfalls bei mir, eh schon auf einem Häufchen Bagmix, der lustig vor sich aromatisiert.

Es ist aber höchst interessant zu lesen, wie unterschiedlich das Procedere sein kann, wenn man eigentlich das gleiche tut. #6


----------



## warrior (29. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Hallo,
immer einen Versuch wert ist ein total überflavourter fruchtiger Popup auf den Fischmehl Boilie Teppich. Dann aber keine Partikel bei füttern. Oder einen sinkenden Fischmehl Knödel incl. Fakemais.
TL 
Helmut


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Andal schrieb:


> Grad nachts finde ich den Hingucker wichtig. So 100% lichtlos ist es auch in Neumondnächten nicht. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist aber höchst interessant zu lesen, wie unterschiedlich das Procedere sein kann, wenn man eigentlich das gleiche tut. #6




Na ja, glaube kaum das ein Karpfen Luchs Augen hat und nachts in 3m tiefem trüben Wasser mit den Augen auf Futtersuche geht...


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

@warrior: Intressant. Probieren geht halt doch über alles. Danke


----------



## Andal (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Na ja, glaube kaum das ein Karpfen Luchs Augen hat und nachts in 3m tiefem trüben Wasser mit den Augen auf Futtersuche geht...



Sind alle Karpfengewässer trübe und wann sieht ein Karpfen was und wieviel?


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Genau! Bedingungen Ändern sich und Lichtverhältnisse auch. Deswegen will ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass der Karpfen bei Neumond in den Zandersicht Modus geht und suche nach nem Flavour für die Nacht, das auf den Fluo Popup kommt. Wenn ihn einer sieht, um so besser, aber halt unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

In Kombination mit einem Bodenköder hast du auch mit einem geschmacklich neutralen Pop Up die Geschmackskomponente abgedeckt. Die Flavour sind oftmals nur eine Art Parfüm, dass an der Luft zwar den Eindruck einer Geschmacksbombe macht, unter Wasser aber gar nicht oder nur nach dem Lösungsmittel schmeckt. Von daher bin ich da ganz bei Andal...


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

O.K. Was ist zum Beispiel mit in Fischöl einlegen?


----------



## Revilo62 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Daher vielleicht auch der Ansatz des TE, auf Fischmehl basierende Boilies ohne weiteren Flavour benutzen zu wollen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Fischöl ist im Sommer eine tolle Sache. Alternativ ist Hanföl auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

Das hört sich gut an. Fishmehlboilies + Fishöl-Fluo-Popups + ein paar Partikel. 0 chemie im Wasser [emoji4]


----------



## Andal (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> O.K. Was ist zum Beispiel mit in Fischöl einlegen?



Reib noch eine Portion Belachan mit ins Öl, dann wirds garantiert deftigst. Mache ich bei Pellets gerne.


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Krasses Zeug, kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Andal (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Und zur Not kannst du es auch noch ins Essen reiben, wenn es zu langweilig schmeckt. Schließlich ist Belachan so etwas wie der Maggiwürfel vieler Asiaten.


----------



## Carper95 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Wenn du mit den Pennys fischst würde ich dir empfehlen dazu die Pop-Ups in Squid/Octopus von Cockbaits in weiß  zu fischen! 
Hatte die Pennys immer in 20mm und dazu die weißen Popups in 16/20mm (hat keinen Unterschied gemacht). Habe damit super gefangen und auch regelmässig. Du solltest nach 24h neu beködern oder zumindest den Popup austauschen da die doch ziemlich schnell wasser aufnehmen und dadurch weniger Auftrieb haben. Stinken wie die Pest und sind durch die weiße Farbe selbst im Mondlich noch erkennbar aber das ist halt ihr Nachteil. Die Boilies selbst hatte ich auch schon 48h dran da passiert nix für gewöhnlich. 
Durch die wenn ich mich recht erinnere 3 Preiserhöhungen in nicht allzu langer seit bin ich von den pennys abgekommen aber wenn du keinen hohen Boiliebedarf hast sollten die ziemlich gut sein.

Lg

P.S.: Versuch doch mal die Boilies mit einer asiatischen Fischsoße einzulegen vor dem Angeln. Sind nur fermentierte Fische und Salz für gewöhnlich. Da sind wohl n Haufen Aminosäuren drin welche die Karpfen gut wahrnehmen können


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Fishmehlboilies + Fishöl-Fluo-Popups + ein paar Partikel. 0 chemie im Wasser [emoji4]



Hi, ist das ernst gemeint?

Womit werden Fluo Pop Ups wohl so leuchtend eingefärbt?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Carper95 schrieb:


> ... Die Boilies selbst hatte ich auch schon 48h dran da passiert nix für gewöhnlich.
> ...



Hi, da bin ich inzwischen vorsichtig. Die Boilies schwanken von Charge zu Charge im Härtegrad. Ich hatte auch schon welche die ohne große Aktivität am Köder nach ca. 12h ab waren. In etwa in dem Rhytmus, spätestens aber nach 24h kontrolliere ich.
Gleiches hatte ich aber auch bei Successful Baits.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch einen guten Fischboilie den ich nicht auf der Liste hab?


 
 Hallo,

http://www.firstqualitycarpbaits.de/shop/de/boilies

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Carper95 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, da bin ich inzwischen vorsichtig. Die Boilies schwanken von Charge zu Charge im Härtegrad. Ich hatte auch schon welche die ohne große Aktivität am Köder nach ca. 12h ab waren. In etwa in dem Rhytmus, spätestens aber nach 24h kontrolliere ich.
> Gleiches hatte ich aber auch bei Successful Baits.
> 
> Grüße JK





Ah okay dann ist die Aussage wohl individuell zu entscheiden. Danke 
Bin wie gesagt von den Penny abgekommen kann sein, dass sich das inzwischen geändert hat#c

Lg


----------



## Ichamel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Zum Preis: die Pennys gehören immer noch zu den günstigen Fishboilies! Also waum davon abkommen?


----------



## Ichamel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Zu den Fluos: Stimmt, die sind
nicht natürlich, aber die verfütter ich ja auch nicht. Bleiben ja in der Regel am Haar.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Würde aber sicher adrett aussehen, wenn die bunten Kugerl über den See treiben. 

Und bei der Kadenz der Würfe verbraucht man ja auch "Unmengen" davon.


----------



## Carper95 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Zum Preis: die Pennys gehören immer noch zu den günstigen Fishboilies! Also waum davon abkommen?



Weil ich inzwischen meinen eigenen Fischboilie ohne flavour abrollen lasse nur mit feinen Zutaten und am Ende ein Boilie rauskommt der knapp 4 Euro kostet und mit dem ich mindestens genauso häufig sogar besser fange als früher mit den Pennys#6
Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Produktion der Pennys so schnell teurer wird (einkauf etc) wie die Preise steigen. Vor allem, da durch den wegfall der Premium Range nun weniger Boiliesorten zu produzieren sind also dort effektiver produziert werden kann.
Und nur durch Rohstoffpreise für fischmehl etc kommen diese Preiserhöhungen nicht zustande meiner Meinung nach und was das bedeutet ist ja wohl klar....#d
Und ich in meinen Augen sind 6.90/kg auch nicht mehr besonders preiswert für einen im Endeffekt doch recht simplen (aber effektiven!) Fischboilie. 


Lg


----------



## Ichamel (3. Mai 2016)

5,90 Kosten die Pennys! und drunter kenn ich nur Fish 31 und Kings Brownie die niemand hier wirklich kennt und auch nicht wahnsinnig günstiger sind.
Für 4 € wirst du dir aber such ne große Menge rollen lassen.


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Ichamel schrieb:


> 5,90 Kosten die Pennys! und drunter kenn ich nur Fish 31 und Kings Brownie die niemand hier wirklich kennt und auch nicht wahnsinnig günstiger sind.
> Für 4 € wirst du dir aber such ne große Menge rollen lassen.



Hi, Successful Baits liegt mit knappen 5€ für z.B. die Red Spice Fish auch drunter und Erfahrungen gibt´s dazu genug.
15-30% Ersparnis bei King-Baits und SFB gegenüber Cock-Baits finde ich schon spürbar.
Sehe ich leider ähnlich wie ein Vorposter und ich denke das wird mein Abschied von Cock-Baits; leider ist auch die Shop Kategorie "Angebote der Woche" verschwunden wo ich zuletzt immer wieder mal für ca. 4,5€/kg an die Knödel gekommen bin.
Vor der nächsten Bestellung rechne ich aber noch mal mit Versandkosten, da hat Herr Hahne ja immer noch ein Stein im Brett.

Grüße JK


----------



## Saarhunter (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*

Also der Unterschied vom Preis zwischen Pennys und Brownies ist sehr wohl spürbar...also wenn ich für den Preis von 20 Kio Penny 40 von den Brownies bekomme dann ist die Sache für mich schnell entschieden.

Ich fische die Brownies im Fluss und kann nichts negatives sagen, sie kommen frisch bei mir an, sie riechen sehr angenehm, die Konsistenz ist durchweg homogen bis in den Kern, sie arbeiten sehr gut. Und wenn es etwas mehr Stinker sein soll dann werden sie sowieso nachbehandelt vor dem Fischen.


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischboilies ohne Flavour*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> ....also wenn ich für den Preis von 20 Kio Penny 40 von den Brownies bekomme ...



Hm, 

20kg Pennys = 120€
40kg Brownies = 160€

|kopfkrat

Portokosten mit berücksichtigt, verschiebt sich das noch weiter.

Aber im Grunde stimme ich Dir zu, wobei die Qualität ja auch mit rein spielt und ich zu den Brownies noch nichts sagen kann. 2€/kg Preisunterschied lassen mich aber experimentierfreudig werden.

Habe aber noch Restbestände aus der letzten Saison und zur Zeit geht kaum was davon weg, ungewöhnlich wenig Futter ist bei mir gerade erfolgreich. Was jetzt keine Klage sein soll.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Carper95 (3. Mai 2016)

Ah sry ja 5.90 für die gesalzenen da hast du recht
Ich hatte immer die konservierten da ich die bei mir im angelladen bekommen habe der die gesalzenen nicht führt
Ich hab mir die boilies letztes jahr für etwas unter 100 euro aberollen lassen und es wurden etwa 22,5 kg fertig gesalzene boilies draus also nicht sooo viel
Um auf deine frage zu antworten kann man sagen die pennys taugen und sid genau was du suchst allerdings musst du bei ihnen mit preissteigerungen rechnen. Von der qualität her kann man sie dennoch wärmstens empfehlen.
Es ist nur die preispolitik die (mich) abschreckt diesen boilie zu meinem "stammboilie" zu machen


----------

